# Essential Oil Patty?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard a little bit about this at dinner this evening, but not much. Does anybody know anything about Essential Oil Patties? Supposedly out of California? Who makes them? Any ideas?


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you talking about the Lefore Essential Oil Patties From GloryBee Foods?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Could be. What do you know about them?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they may have been refering to pollen pattys with essential oils added. page 51 in the new dadant catalog.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff LaFore makes them. I'm pretty sure he is out of Oregon. 

Jean-Marc


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

Might be referring to the Wintergreen essential oil grease patties? These seem to work and smell great. Here are some observations on the essential oil stuff I've tried so far.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff Lahore's essential oil patties apparently have 9 essential oils and not just wintergreen.
So we are talking about 2 different things here.

Jean-Marc


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Where does all this interest in feeding bees foreign substances come from? When can I find scientific evidence that feeding essential oils benefits me and the bees in any way?


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the interest comes from trying to treat bees in the least intrusive way that appears effective. There have been studies using essential oils, like this one, and this one, and this... there are many more, just start googling.

More interesting reading from the WVU extension service.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odfrank said:


> Where does all this interest in feeding bees foreign substances come from?


I'm not sure, but my curiousity comes from a person who described "trial" being done by some beekeepers in NY.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

odfrank said:


> Where does all this interest in feeding bees foreign substances come from? When can I find scientific evidence that feeding essential oils benefits me and the bees in any way?


 I tell ya od it's the Subaru crowd :lpf:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

odfrank said:


> Where does all this interest in feeding bees foreign substances come from? When can I find scientific evidence that feeding essential oils benefits me and the bees in any way?


Are you kidding me?? There is lots of research out there. I suggest you start with Randy Oliver's web site. Lots of good scientific studies done with control groups, etc and he is just one. Try getting subscriptions to ABJ and other mags that publish studies. The info is out there.


----------



## mrwick (Feb 28, 2011)

I did some work on essential oils last year and I am continuing this year. The overall effect we saw was a general decrease in the viral counts in colonies that were using the LeFore patties. We tracked colonies in Hawaii and in CA and MT all had controls (colonies that had all the same conditions except no essential oils) and all showed a decrease in the viral activity. We have related the viral activity to bee health, the decrease in viral activity the better the bee health. this could be seen in frame counts and in honey production. We should have a formal report out by the end of the year. Funded by PAm, CSBA, and the Almond Board of Calif.

Dave


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

odfrank said:


> Where does all this interest in feeding bees foreign substances come from? When can I find scientific evidence that feeding essential oils benefits me and the bees in any way?


It depends on what you would consider foreign. Sugar syrup or pollen patties could be considered foreign as well although sucrose is naturally found in nectar and the substitute pollen patties contian most of the protiens found in natural pollen minus the enzymes. EO's are also found naturally in honey but to a lesser degree and are usually not the type that are effective for mite treatments. For example, dandilions, maples, blackberries, clover, fireweed, are all the flowers that my bees may collect honey from and perhaps give a surplus but the EO's that are found in the nectars of these flowers are unique to that plant, are not in any appreciable concentration, and are not found effective for control of the mite. So saying, it's not that EO's that are foreign in the hive but rather a particular type and certianly the concentration maybe.

Just as is formic acid being found naturally in honey and venom of the honey bee, Formic acid is an organic acid thats not foreign to a hive but the percentage of an application for the treatment for mites is.


----------

